

Ask HN: Any Good Programming Competitions? - veritas9

Anyone know of any good programming competitions out there?
======
LarryMade
What sort of programming. I've enjoyed the minigame competitions:
<http://minigamecompo.weebly.com/> this year's seems quite light on entries so
far.

------
jester5
<http://www.topcoder.com/>

